

Restlet raises $2M to facilitate RESTful API creation with APISpark - ferrantim
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2013/11/14/restlet-raises-2m/

======
ferrantim
Congrats to Jerome and team. Hope you guys do great!

For anyone interested, here is the java and js repos

* [https://github.com/restlet/restlet-framework-java](https://github.com/restlet/restlet-framework-java) * [https://github.com/restlet/restlet-framework-js](https://github.com/restlet/restlet-framework-js)

